# 관습도감 도제조



## smsm

Hello everyone, can anyone tell what does (관습도감 도제조) mean in the next context:
"1452년(문종 2년) 4월 문종은 수양대군을 관습도감 도제조(慣習都監都提調)에 임명되었다." - Wikipedia

I think king munjong gave grand prince suyan a Government position, is that right?

Thank you.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

An old term which strictly pertains to Korean history. No Koreans would understand what the word means.

At least I found what 도제조 means. Again, word not used/heard anymore.

*도제조* [都提調]
[명사] <역사> 조선 시대에, 승문원, 봉상시, 사역원, 훈련도감 따위의 으뜸 벼슬. 정승이 겸임하거나 정승을 지낸 사람을 임명하였으나, 실무를 보지는 않았다.


----------



## Superhero1

Yes, you are right.

Moonjong gave a position to the prince Sooyang who was his younger brother, but he couldn't help it.
Moonjong was ill, and his power was weak.(King Sejong should have given his power to Moonjong only)


----------



## smsm

경상남도로 오이소 said:


> An old term which strictly pertains to Korean history. No Koreans would understand what the word means.
> 
> At least I found what 도제조 means. Again, word not used/heard anymore.
> 
> [명사] <역사> 조선 시대에, 승문원, 봉상시, 사역원, 훈련도감 따위의 으뜸 벼슬. 정승이 겸임하거나 정승을 지낸 사람을 임명하였으나, 실무를 보지는 않았다.



Thank you.



Superhero1 said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> Moonjong gave a position to the prince Sooyang who was his younger brother, but he couldn't help it.
> Moonjong was ill, and his power was weak.(King Sejong should have given his power to Moonjong only)



Thank you.


----------

